# Infinity router bits?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any of you guys have any experience with these bits?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Infinity router bits are generally well-respected. Several threads have discussed them. These threads can be found using either search box on the upper right of the screen.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

According to a Fine Woodworking test from '07 better than Freud, CMT, and Amana but not as good as Lee Valley (barely), Eagle America, or Whiteside which was #1.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Any of you guys have any experience with these bits?


I've used their bits and blades with excellent results. Customer Service is first rate...very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dang guys those are some good recommendations. I will say I am surprised in a good way.


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

hawkeye10 said:


> Dang guys those are some good recommendations. I will say I am surprised in a good way.


How's the price comparison on them Don?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

BobbyLee said:


> How's the price comparison on them Don?


Bobby this Infinity and MLCS's bit

Carbide Router Bits

MLCS Router Bits Index

Check it out. I think I will try some of the Infinity bits. I have been buying mostly MLCS but I may change.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is the link to the `07 test. http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/tooltestrouterbits.pdf

MLCS didn`t fare that well but Rockler did pretty good. You should be very happy with Infinity if you were okay with MLCS bits.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Some of my bits are Whiteside and are grand. I have two Infinity bits and I would say they are of equal quality. Their customer service is top notch.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> This is the link to the `07 test. http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/tooltestrouterbits.pdf
> 
> MLCS didn`t fare that well but Rockler did pretty good. You should be very happy with Infinity if you were okay with MLCS bits.


I like buying cheap but everyone does like a bargain. That said you need to consider quality. The biggest reason I have been buying MLCS bits is a lot of bits are bought for a one time use. I really try not to make more than one of anything. I like to move on to something new and exciting. :wink: I am now going to upgrade my router bits with Whiteside for the most part.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I am now going to upgrade my router bits with Whiteside for the most part.


you won't regret it...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> I like buying cheap but everyone does like a bargain. That said you need to consider quality. The biggest reason I have been buying MLCS bits is a lot of bits are bought for a one time use. I really try not to make more than one of anything. I like to move on to something new and exciting. :wink: I am now going to upgrade my router bits with Whiteside for the most part.


I bought some architectural bits from Yonico for the same reason Don. Just won`t use them enough to justify paying 4 times as much.


----------

